# The Flower Fields-Carlsbad CA (C&C Welcome)



## Honu

This shot was taken at The Flower Fields, a flower farm (if that's the right term) in Carlsbad, CA.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jdjd1118

Very pretty, love the different colors.


----------



## LaFoto

Such a beautiful sight. No wonder you felt you just HAD to take a photo of this beauty and great variety of colours! Did you try any other angles, too? Any more photos to share?


----------



## Honu

LaFoto said:


> Such a beautiful sight. No wonder you felt you just HAD to take a photo of this beauty and great variety of colours! Did you try any other angles, too? Any more photos to share?


 
Thank you, it was a beautiful sight on a beautiful day.

Here's a few more:

#1





#2





#3


----------

